# Focke Wulf Fw-190 Engines and Wing Assemblies, Kolleda Germany 1945



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Those engines in the foreground are for the ju88...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't old Kermit Weeks buy up all those engines in the first picture?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aurelien wolff (Oct 16, 2018)

what about the wing? They seem different from the 190 one(yep,I know it's a unearthing)


----------



## Tony Kambic (Oct 17, 2018)

Not sure why you are saying those are engines for Ju88. Studying that wing tells me it is a twin engine and single spar. Ju88 was not a single spar. Fw190 was a single spar aircraft. The wings pictured seem to be single spar and have inboard and outboard split flaps. While there are not enough images to confirm, and few aircraft were built, I suggest the engines and wings could possibly be for the Ta154. That was designed for the Jumo213 with annular radiator. I believe it had a single spar.


----------

